# Forgot to share the new babies



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been way from pf's for a while till this last week or so so completely forgot about my piggy giving birth.
She had them on 13th june she was huge and when she delivered this lot i realised why...I'e only ever had them give birth to 1 maybe 2 but this lot n one go had me in shock lol...every one survived an thrived and are now with their new owners.
It took her about 15 minutes from first to last and she was a fantastic mum


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

aww they're adorable.....i love piggies....so cute....she had 7 ...and the squeaking could be heard fr miles lol


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

How could you forget to share thse gorgeous little cuties with us!?!?! 

They are so sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

They are gorgeous, glad to hear they all have nice new homes


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> How could you forget to share thse gorgeous little cuties with us!?!?!
> 
> They are so sweet :thumbup:


I'm surprised too...how could i forget that much nose lol...but gorgeous they where I struggled handing them over, but there won't be any more as the only reason we had them in the first place was because of an accident I hadn't intended on breeding them, i love the whole baby delivery thing but not th givng them to new owners, if i' had the room I'd have kept the lot


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Carmez said:


> Wow- 7 piggies? That's quite a litter! So glad they all made it  I really like their colors, very gorgeous. With mine I had them in my room and woke up every morning to their squeaking- loved it! Wish I could've kept them all :001_wub:


I Know...I was shocked, I knew there'd be a few because the poor girl couldn't walk on the last week and i was beginning to worry but never had i imagined such a big litter, it was amazing, I walked past the cage to go make a coffee...checked them as I usually do and she as still pregnant...made my cuppa, put a load of washing on and filled the dishwasher...can't have been more than 20 minutes...walked back through with my drink...re checked and all i could see was babies all jumping around...it was like a sea of fur...all active and happy and they never once stopped...I love it when they're learning to squeak..such a cute noise


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Grace_Lily said:


> They are gorgeous, glad to hear they all have nice new homes


Thank you....the new homes where easy enough to find but handing them over was difficult ...for the owners as well as me because they got interrogated about everything...where they'd live...how many kids...would they be poked...would they have a fuss every day everything lol...I wouldn't let one go alone if it wasn't to join another either because they like to have friends...it was easy with the odd one left too because i knew the person taking him and she took the dad too so they all had a friend and in some cases more as owners took them to go with 3 or 4 other piggies...bet they wished they' gone somewhere else after they'd been to see me haha


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

aww they're so cute!! I love how they're upon and ready to go and run about just after they're born !


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Superash said:


> aww they're so cute!! I love how they're upon and ready to go and run about just after they're born !


I know it's amazing to watch, whenever my rabbits have given birth they've been so tiny, bald and in the nest for ages although buns only carry for about 30 days where as piggies carry for about 62 days so I suppose they're a little more cooked lol.
Unfortunately..the smallest one who took about half an hour to move who I did keep in the end didn't make it she passed away last week, bless her she did so well but last week she has a huge fit and died, was gutted as she'd done great to make it being so small and taking so long to walk around but that's guinea pig I'm afraid, to have such a huge litter and have them all survive was miracle in itself I think.


----------

